# IPTV recommendations



## Peanuts (16 Sep 2020)

Hi , We currently have EIR TV and broadband in the house and its quite expensive with 2 TVs and extra for recording etc;  The kids and adults mainly watch Netflix but we do like to be able to watch RTE, BBC etc; live when needed.  We have an android box that we use for Netflix (not smart tv). 
I would like to ditch  the EIR tv. I was considering getting in Saorview and a dish for Freesat but that's quite a hefty upfront cost for 2 TVs. 
Would IPTV be the way to go? If so, what is the best recommendation at reasonable cost? What are the disadvantages? Some seem to suggest that you can get premium sports and movie channels but I presume that's illegal.
Would like to hear from people who have it installed as to the pros & cons.


----------



## Páid (16 Sep 2020)

How much are you paying now and how much will you be paying for just broadband/line rental?

Can both of your TVs get Saorview without the need for an external box?


----------



## Leo (16 Sep 2020)

Beware most IPTV offerings host illegal content such as the sports and movies channels along with on-demand content, and as such they are not allowed here.


----------



## Peanuts (16 Sep 2020)

Leo said:


> Beware most IPTV offerings host illegal content such as the sports and movies channels along with on-demand content, and as such they are not allowed here.



That's what's confusing me. Do they all host illegal content or is it only most .  Is it up to me to only view the legal content or what way does it work?


----------



## Peanuts (16 Sep 2020)

Páid said:


> How much are you paying now and how much will you be paying for just broadband/line rental?
> 
> Can both of your TVs get Saorview without the need for an external box?



Paying around €100/month for broadband, tv and landline. Will probably drop the landline as well and go broadband only for €50/month or €75 if I upgrade to home fibre with up to 1 Gb/s download (figures are estimates so may not be totally correct). IPTV providers seem to come in at around €50/year so seems like decent savings to be had.

I think the TVs can get saorview alright without the box but I had gotten prices for a combi box (to include the satellite channels)


----------



## Leo (16 Sep 2020)

Peanuts said:


> Do they all host illegal content or is it only most



I say most in much the same was as Domestos say they kill 99.9% of germs (it likely kills all but can't prove it conclusively)

That said, Virgin, Sky and other broadband based offerings are IPTV solutions, just locked down to their own boxes.


----------



## shweeney (17 Sep 2020)

not a recommendation but they have a month free to try it out, AFAIK this is a legal service:





						iBox Live Internet TV in Ireland
					

iBox streams live Internet TV over the web to customers in Ireland




					www.ibox.ie


----------



## Leo (17 Sep 2020)

shweeney said:


> not a recommendation but they have a month free to try it out, AFAIK this is a legal service:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their channel line up are all free to air, so no issues there, but their hosting of content for 7-day playback is problematic, they don't specify whether they are licensed to host copyrighted material.


----------



## Hooverfish (17 Sep 2020)

Check your SaorView reception before you decide. We're in a valley with no SaorView, so we have two satellite dishes, one for RTE and one for Freesat (because they are broadcast from different satellites). Doesn't cost anything subscription wise, and no IPTV/illegal services involved. The box that takes the two satellite inputs and provides them to the Samsung TV is a German Edvision contraption - very cheap, works well. We also have Britbox via the Samsung and Internet but you need a UK credit card/address to pay for it.


----------



## shweeney (17 Sep 2020)

Leo said:


> Their channel line up are all free to air, so no issues there, but their hosting of content for 7-day playback is problematic, they don't specify whether they are licensed to host copyrighted material.



true and the channels being FTA doesn't mean they have the rights to retransmit them over the internet either but as their ancient looking website indicates, they've been around for years (I think they're a spinoff from one of the small ISPs) and haven't been shut down yet.


----------

